# Heart wings ...



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

I seem to remember reading about this somewhere, but didn't take much notice, so may I ask here please ... What is Billie doing when he parades around (out of cage) with his wings spread in a heart shape? Many thanks & Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

He loves you and is courting you. Showing how good looking he is.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Alby does that to my husband. Quite cute


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Happy easter to you too!


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Courting me - how cute! Thank you


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

I love it when mine do that, it's so sweet. Freddie will slick his topknot down and whistle Beethoven to me or, if he's in a really good mood, he'll draw a deep breath and say "pretty baby!" Johnny just sings and runs toward me and sometimes shoves Freddie out of the way. It's a competition to see which of them loves me most.


----------

